# Amplificar corriente de paneles solares



## kolveas (Sep 6, 2009)

Hola comunidad, antes que todo, busque en el foro lo que busco exactamente y no encontré nada, ojala no me cierren en post
En fin les cuento mi asunto.
Resulta que tengo un panel solar pequeño el cual por sus características no da mas de 100mA, el caso es que necesito alimentar un circuito DIRECTAMENTE de los paneles (obviamente pasando después por un circuito regulador y todo eso)
Pero el caso es que el panel no me da la suficiente corriente para que trabaje mi circuito, la pregunta es:
¿Conocen algún circuito para aumentar / amplificar la corriente que dan los paneles?
Estuve viendo algunos circuitos transistorizados pero nada concretos. Espero que me puedan ayudar
De ante mano gracias
Chao.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2009)

No existe tal circuito.
Cualquier clase de amplificador que se pudiera ocurrir colocar se alimentaría de tus paneles, y estos SIEMPRE estarán limitados a 100mA


----------



## rofa (Sep 6, 2009)

no estoy seguro de lo que estoy diciendo, pero creo que con un inversor, podrias subir ese voltaje, la verdad no tengo mucho conocimiento de electronica pero fue algo que se me ocurrio.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 7, 2009)

Lo que puedes hacer es sacrificar una cosa para obtener otra... puedes obtener mas corriente... pero equivaldria a sacrificar el voltaje... y viceversa.. puedes obtener mas voltaje pero sacrificarias corriente... recuerda que la potencia siempre debe ser la misma...


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 8, 2009)

Hola

Busca en estos mismos foros “Ladrón De Joules” 
Creo que de algo te servirá.

Saludos
A sus ordenes.


----------



## gilnog15 (Sep 9, 2009)

HOla. Como dice Chico la potencia debe ser siempre la misma, asi que si subes el voltaje baja la corriente y veceversa. Lo que se hace en los sistemas de respaldo de radios es que el panel solar (a 12V ) alimente siempre un banco de baterias, y después las baterias, cuando estén cargadas, alimenten tu circuito que require más que los 100 ma que entrega el panel por si solo. Si vas a usar una corriente de 1 A durante 1 hora, deberas cargar las baterias durante 10 horas. Espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Sep 9, 2009)

Colegas

Recuerdo algo que nos dijo un Profesor de Fisica cuando estudie en la Secundaria:


Nada se gana, nada se pierde, TODO SE TRANSFORMA. !!!

Saludos.                JuanKa.-

P.D.: la experiencia de 39 años me dice que se pierde una pequeña parte por que no existen Rendimientos Perfectos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 10, 2009)

kolveas: Las celdas solares se asemejan a las baterias... Necesitas mas corriente ?, entonces pon dos o mas celdas (del mismo tipo) en paralelo... Salu2.


----------



## hibarrap (Oct 11, 2011)

Tuve un problema similar y lo resolví diseñando un inversor basado en los CI TL497 y TL494. Si me envías los datos de características del Panel y del circuito a alimentar te envío de regreso el diagrama que te puede servir. Mi E-mail es: Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 11, 2011)

*hibarrap*, que idea tienes de que es un foro? un lugar para dar soluciones secretas y ocultas?


----------



## panxulitho (Oct 17, 2011)

hibarrap dijo:


> Tuve un problema similar y lo resolví diseñando un inversor basado en los CI TL497 y TL494. Si me envías los datos de características del Panel y del circuito a alimentar te envío de regreso el diagrama que te puede servir. Mi E-mail es: Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com



amigo resulta que tengo unas placas solares 3 distintas y me podrias ayudar a poder conseguir lo que necesito es simple y sencillo necesito cargar una bateria de un celular de 4,7v y 1500mA o una de 3,7v y 990mA y luego de eso llevarlo a un puerto usb para poder cargar cualquier tipo de celular mp3 o algo asi es para un proyecto de amigo escolar pero como yo he leido de que con transistores pero todos me dicen que no servira pero si colocos en paralelo o en serie? me podrias hechar una manito? las placas son 3 distintas una de 0,5 v y 860mA otra de 6v y 86mA y la ultima es de 4,7v y 120mA


----------



## kshitoperro (Feb 5, 2012)

El ladron de joules definitivamente te serivira mas un opsilador con el 555


----------

